# Ancien Exposé (10.5) sous Snow Leopard (10.6)



## Aescleah (5 Mars 2010)

J'espère que pour mon premier post sur le forum, ma contribution fera le bonheur de quelques uns.
Après avoir parcouru le forum, il ne m'a pas semblé voir la solution où que ce soit, désolé en cas de doublon (et donc d'inattention de ma part).
Suite à mon passage sous Snow Leopard, je dois avouer avoir regretté les modifications apportées à Exposé (en particulier la disparition des tailles relatives des différentes fenêtres), j'ai donc longuement cherché une solution pour retrouver cette fonction. J'ai fini, au fil de mes recherches, par trouver la solution sur un forum anglophone, et j'ai décidé de la partager ici.

Il suffit de suivre ce tuto: http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=869611

Il est en anglais, mais les instructions sont plutôt simples. Si certains le souhaitent, je pourrai fournir une traduction.

En espérant rendre service à certains.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2010)

Sympa merci :king:.


----------



## vincefr (14 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,
Merci de partager cette astuce. Depuis que je suis sous SL j'aime pas trop le nouveau exposé et je cherche une solution pour remettre celui de leopard.
J'ai essayé ta solution mais il y a deux "problèmes" : Etant donné que c'est sur un site américain le dock sera en anglais (quand on fait clique droit sur une icône). De plus au lieu d'avoir le dock normal on a un dock un peu noir. J'ai réussi à remettre celui de SL mais j'aimerai savoir s'il n'y a pas un autre moyen de remettre la fonction exposé de léopard dans SL en gardant le dock de départ et en français si possible ?
Peut être qu'en prenant le fichier Dock.app d'un mac sous léopard cela fonctionnerai ?

Merci par avance


----------



## Aescleah (14 Mars 2010)

@ vincefr

Hélas pour l'instant je n'ai pas trouvé d'autre solution. Malheureusement, utiliser une application Dock.app issue de Leopard ne fonctionnera pas, cela a déjà été essayé plusieurs fois, en vain. L'application utilisée ici a été modifiée.
En tout cas, je continue de chercher, et j'essaie de "bidouiller" moi-même, je posterai donc ici les résultats de mes recherches.


----------



## vincefr (14 Mars 2010)

D'accord, en modifiant le paquet téléchargé avec le paquet dock.app de SL on doit pouvoir le mettre en français et mettre le dock de départ assez facilement non ? J'essayerai dans quelques jours quand j'aurai plus de temps si tu n'as pas déjà essayer ça.


----------



## Aescleah (14 Mars 2010)

Alors, pour repasser le Dock en français, la procédure est la suivante:

si tu as suivi les indications données sur le lien que j'ai fourni, va dans le dossier OldDock, et affiche les ressources de Dock.app. Tu y trouveras un dossier nommé French.lproj
Fais en une copie. Ensuite, affiche les ressources de la nouvelle appli Dock.app (que tu trouveras dans Système>CoreServices), et tu y colles le dossier précédemment copié.
Ensuite, un petit killall Dock via le Terminal, et voilà, ton Dock est à nouveau en français


----------



## vincefr (16 Mars 2010)

Je vais essayer ça merci.


----------



## Rater (29 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir,

J'aimerais savoir s'il y a une nouvelle solution depuis le temps. La solution donnée plus haut est-elle sans danger ?

Merci


----------

